# cougar controller IGBT



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

Hy guys i oderd the logic bord from Paul and sabrina .

And i nead to ask is it posible to hook up an igbt module to it or do i have to change some thing on the board .

Or is there an good MosFet module the brick looking ones


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Wouldn't it be best to go to the ecomodder forum and ask, or ask the designer?


----------



## Jimdear2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Locoo

It's been done by several different people on both this and the ecomodders forum. It needs a different driver board and several different components 

On this forum you would need to look up the thread,

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35098&highlight=Jack+Bauer

he has successfully built a IGBT controller based on the cougar.

On the ecomodders MrBigg is one who has designed a driver board for IGBTs

Jim


----------



## locoo (May 6, 2010)

TXN Jimdear2


----------



## Snakub (Sep 8, 2008)

I used this model of igbt in my go kart controller IGBT-CM600HA and it works fine with cougar/openrevolt and I have also used the controller with my friends triumph gt6 conversion when he didn't have a controller and it worked great.


----------

